# TCR SL seatpost slipping



## Poncharelli (May 7, 2006)

Anyone have slippage issues with bikes with non-ISP design?

I wound up stripping the collar and have a new one on order. Also created some cosmetic damage to the frame from overtightening. 

Have some of you had to use Carbon Paste to fix problem?


----------



## geezer153 (Oct 5, 2012)

Hi, I have 2 carbon bikes, a Santa Cruz Blur Lt and a new Defy advanced. I used friction paste on the Blur and 18 months later still no problems. I watched the bike shop install the post on the defy and he also used friction paste, again no problems so far.


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

Hey, on my TCR Advanced SL, the seat post wasn't slipping but what was happening was that the end part of the seat post that goes into the frame was making contact with inside of the seat tube just where it starts to narrow and making this annoying creaking noise. Seemed like there was a little left to right play when tightened at 4.8Nm. I took it to the store where I got the bike and they cut a few centimeters off the the seat post. Problem solved. The mechanic did put some carbon paste to ensure that there wouldn't be any play. 

It seems those seat post collars are very prone to stripping. A friend of mine with the same frame had to also get it replaced. I've heard of it happening to others too.

Just wondering what the cosmetic damage is. Pics??


----------



## Poncharelli (May 7, 2006)

Thanks guys. Carbon paste fixed the problem. I also found some posts saying that hairspray would work as well. 

That is one awesome riding bike. When the seatpost is not slipping.


----------

